
Yelp: Local Economic Impact Report - yasp
https://www.yelpeconomicaverage.com/yelp-coronavirus-economic-impact-report.html
======
burlesona
Is it just me or does it seem incorrect to refer to the “peak of the pandemic”
in the US as being in the past? While there was certainly a peak in the
northeast, which has now greatly reduced, the rest of the country has had more
of a slow simmer which is now accelerating.

~~~
marcell
Data shows the peak has passed. You can monitor ILI deaths (which includes
covid) in the weekly flu report from the CDC:
[https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm)
. The peak of deaths was a few weeks ago, which you can view on the page
linked, or in this image:
[https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/weeklyarchives2019-2020/image...](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/weeklyarchives2019-2020/images/NCHS25_small.gif)

Edit: Please consider not down-voting citations of data.

~~~
cageface
Deaths are a lagging indicator. With case numbers shooting up unfortunately
deaths almost certainly will soon too.

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
A question about the cases/stats in the US. Looking at the wiki for this
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_pandemic_in_the_Unite...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_pandemic_in_the_United_States#Timeline)
and comparing the growth in cases vs growth in reported deaths, they don't
match. I'd expect them to, offset by about 2 weeks (or some shortish period)
as the patient recovers or dies.

Instead the case rate grows by consistently over 1%, but the deaths grow by
about 0.5% - both figures are very approximate bit you can see what I mean,
one doesn't follow the other. Why might this be; am I making a basic stats
mistake?

~~~
cageface
The explanation I’ve seen for this is that newer cases have been more
concentrated in younger people that are less likely to die from it.

------
sargun
Yelp was severely impacted by "the shutdown". I'm surprised that they cannot
capitalize on this data and start a hedge fund or similar -- or at least sell
it to a hedge fund in exchange for keeping them afloat a while longer.

~~~
parhamn
Most funds that have strategies like this have “anonymized” credit card data
which covers a lot more than the Yelp dataset.

[https://secondmeasure.com/](https://secondmeasure.com/)

------
ec109685
This article is hard to parse with the percent increases and decreases and
using an arbitrary demarcation date.

Why not show YoY, as well as the percent of total businesses that have closed
and compare that to a similar timeframe from last year.

~~~
brauhaus
Not to mention that first chart, using bars plotted over the us map. Urg!

~~~
vharuck
I've tried to use bars in a map for a report before. It took me a bunch of
redesigns until it had something I liked (equally sized rectangles filled in
proportion to the measure, no overlaps, and a thin line cutting across to show
a baseline). Even then, it was nixed for taking too much effort to parse.

This article's maps are barely useful. A table would've been better. If you
have to label the rankings, it's a clear sign nobody can make comparisons with
your map.

------
_curious_
How fascinating that there are people making decisions about where to spend
their money based on the race of the business owner(s).

Anecdotally, growing up, I was always taught not to assess or judge people on
such factors...certainly not to treat anyone differently considering it. Maybe
they were wrong?

